# Stripers Lake Conroe?



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey guys I am new to the freshwater forum - I guide offshore.
I need some advice from some of you expert freshwater fisherman.
Just can't seem to get a good day to go offshore so rather than just go nuts I thought I might just take the Triton to lake Conroe Sunday and fish a little - you know what I'm talking about.
Any advice on depth, lures etc. I know there's cats but I would like to deep water troll - You know pretend I'm offshore.
Any help would be appreciated
Capt. Don


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I need to run my boat, want to try it out tomorrow???


----------



## Specialops (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks for all the great info. This forum is just too exciting for me!
Tight Lines and remember I have a towing endorsement on my Captains License.
Capt Don


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Was out on Conroe Friday. Beautiful day, just not much action. Did catch this hybrid stripper trolling by the bridge over the river bed, it measured a little more then 18" , barely a keeper, and was released. Most days its 2 or three, however if you get in them you can catch a limit. Got to hunt them down, or better, hunt down the schools of shad and you will find them.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i love to catch those guys--i used to cartch 10 pounders regularly at the spillway at lake o pines but no water for last couple of years and there were fellas that would catch and keep every thing so they decimated the run


----------

